# Im soooooooo excited!!!!



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Ive just bought a 17hh ex household cavalry warmblood x gelding,rocco,he`s 14 years old,cant wait to get him home


----------



## Tabbytails (Jan 28, 2009)

shortbackandsides said:


> Ive just bought a 17hh ex household cavalry warmblood x gelding,rocco,he`s 14 years old,cant wait to get him home


congrats! thats wonderful! I can imagine you are desperate to get him home, I would be too! good luck with him - look forward to seeing lots of piccies! xxxx


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*WOW you lucky thing.I'm so jealous...*


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks guys,cant wait to get him home i hate waiting


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Good luck with him and hope you guys have a fab time together.


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

_Congratulations Hunny - True Beauty!!!​_


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Aw well done. Hope everything goes well ;D We need some pics of your new arrival to!


----------



## siams (Nov 2, 2007)

Congrats you will have some great fun


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

Wow, very lucky you! I'm jealous  congrats on the new addition, looking forward to seeing the pictures when he's home!


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Picking him up sundaythers a pic of him on first post:thumbup1:just hope weathers not to crap


----------



## Naominsky4eva (Jan 20, 2009)

Hiii there..I remember when i got my horse sky 5 years ago at the age of twelve and the day she came i sat on the wall of the farmfor 3 hours with a headcollar for her, i was so exited..Hope you have a great time together!

Naomi..x


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Awwwwwwwww,he hasnt been ridden for 6 months so he`s a bit out of shape,stables all ready and waiting:thumbup1:


----------



## ~jo~ (Jan 10, 2009)

AWWW he is lush!!
I always hate the day of the vetting i felt sick just incase anything let them down!!
Cant wait for the pics wen he comes home


----------



## Kathryn1 (Jan 30, 2009)

Congratualtions hun, he looks a beauty. 

Looking forward to more pics of him. xx


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

~jo~ said:


> AWWW he is lush!!
> I always hate the day of the vetting i felt sick just incase anything let them down!!
> Cant wait for the pics wen he comes home


Im rather embarrassed to admit i was very impulsive and bought without trying!!!i havent even lunged him,or seen him being lunged they only had 2 very waterlogged fields,and he was advertised for sale from field.so i decided to take my chances!


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

i shall look forward to poo picking the fiels with you! lol


----------



## lastangel (Feb 4, 2009)

Congratulations! Hope you two have many years of fun together 
Cathy


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Well rocco loaded after only about 30 minutes of not wanting too!!he settled well into his stable,and seemed quite unfazedwill let him settle a couple of days,get some shoes on him and i can finally ride him!!he`s huge,gonna need a stepladder:thumbup:


----------

